

Art Is The New Math - gatsby
http://www.fastcompany.com/1720011/art-is-the-new-math

======
tychonoff
The author quotes long division as an outmoded skill. So let's all use our
IPhones instead, insuring that the genius of arithmetical computation and
algorithmic thinking, which took generations of scholars to discover, will be
abandoned for a black box from your favorite vendor. That way, only scribes
(ie. mathematicians) will know what's going on underneath the hood, just like
the old days. Hey, I've never used regression analysis either (same argument)
so why bother with math at all.

